# pups?



## interestingperson2 (Jun 25, 2010)

anyone have fox or coyote pup kill pics? I'm tired of only seeing the "big game" The little buggers are targets too. I find vids of the little ones going down to be funny. pics are cool too. I dunno if this goes here or in the Preditor Hunting forum, so I'm posting it in both and the mods can lock whichever one is in the wrong place.

PS: Please don't be a bunch of trolls and flame me and call me anti and a peta person. My request is made because I actually DO enjoy such things. A lot of the other forums I've made this request on have thought I was someone from PETA trying to get video to use as "propoganda" Which isn't true, so please don't be like that *eyeroll*

thanks


----------

